# Using Pringle Can for M&P



## boopie (Nov 26, 2008)

Has anyone ever used a Pringle Can to do M&P?  I was wondering if you could peel off the can after it's done like CP.


----------



## slickerk (Mar 3, 2009)

*pringles*

Yes, I use pringles cans for my m&p soaps.... I leave it for a few hours to harden and then cut the top and peel that can away from the soap.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 3, 2009)

Yep, me too.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yup I've tried it! I have some saved on my table and ppl think there's some in it LOL I'm like nope thats for soap!


----------



## Jola (Mar 7, 2009)

oh wow, I never thought of that.  Do you just line it with parchment paper and pour?

I saw pringles (may have been an off brand, I didn't pay that much attention) at the Dollar Store today.  What a deal! a snack and a mold for a buck!


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 7, 2009)

I didn't line mine. I just made sure it was clean and poured away!


----------

